# Resetting Disc Brake Piston - Pulled Brake w/Wheel Removed (front)



## Rex32 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I pulled the front wheel off of my 08 Trek Fuel EX 9 the other day and pulled front brake lever by accident. My buddy said the piston is now fully extended and I need to remove the pads and force the piston all the way back. I have done this before on my car, but never on a bike.

The brakes are Avid Juicy Seven's, how do I go about removing the pads and resetting the piston?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

don't remove the pads. just get a flat head screwdriver and gently push the pads apart. push the pads apart until there is enough room to clear your brake discs.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

If he's not extremely careful he could gouge and ruin the pads.

Juicy 7 pads should have a small retainer clip on the top of the caliper. Gingerly remove that, then the pads should slide out through the top of the caliper. Once they're out, use a flat head screwdriver to push the pistons back in to the caliper body.

If the pads won't slide out, you may be forced to use a flat head to pry them apart.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

nachomc said:


> If he's not extremely careful he could gouge and ruin the pads.
> 
> Juicy 7 pads should have a small retainer clip on the top of the caliper. Gingerly remove that, then the pads should slide out through the top of the caliper. Once they're out, use a flat head screwdriver to push the pistons back in to the caliper body.
> 
> If the pads won't slide out, you may be forced to use a flat head to pry them apart.


I'd rather push the pads in than risk chipping / damaging a piston. I have pushed in dozens of pads w/ screwdrivers, plastic tire irons, butter knives etc.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

either way works, just be carefull


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

if you pull the pads, don't press on the pins in the center of the pistons, they can break off. Use a 10-12mm box end wrench and make sure the pistons go in straight. Or wrap that screwdriver blade in electrical tape. No matter what you use, make sure you clean it with alcohol before you go jamming it against the pads.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

keen said:


> I'd rather push the pads in than risk chipping / damaging a piston. I have pushed in dozens of pads w/ screwdrivers, plastic tire irons, butter knives etc.


I've never chipped a piston..seems much less likely than messing up the pad. Both do work though so to each his (their) own.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*At the risk of sounding like a lecture...*

you might want to read the disc brake FAQ, upper right, in the BRAKES forum. That way if you have an issue on the trail, you'll know what to do. The alternative is a long walk home while 1/2 carrying the bike &/or wheel(s).

Jim


----------

